# Pic



## King James (May 18, 2008)

What you think? I cut it out and going to put it over my loft Door.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's sweet bro!


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Nice..


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

I like it!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

me too!......


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Very nice! Are you going to stain it or paint it?

Hugh


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

I will paint it, but I don't think of staining it. So now I don't know! LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

nice jigsawing job, you got some mad saw skills going on there


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

looks real pretty...c.hert


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool. Nice shaping,saw work.Well done.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a pretty nice piece of work


----------



## rririe (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey, I agree with all, that is cool, great entryway piece!!!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

King James said:


> What you think? I cut it out and going to put it over my loft Door.


 I liked it to. So much I stold the pattern and put it on a cake for my combine banquet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, that'll good great.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JDHoward (Feb 8, 2010)

That would make the BEST weather vane!!!


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Yeah I may make one. I have the stuff around here.


----------

